# How was your pre-conception care?



## Monkey (Aug 11, 2011)

Just curious. I didn't have any with C (23m) and just pondering what I might expect next time.


----------



## Natalie123 (Aug 11, 2011)

If you are in Birmingham I have heard that they have a good clinic there as well as in Warwick and Coventry which are closer to me. My GP said that this area is particularly good for pre-conception and pregnancy care, but then she might be a little biased!!


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine was great (St Mary's, Manchester). Felt really well informed and very reassured that it was possible to be diabetic and pregnant!


----------



## Monkey (Aug 11, 2011)

I am indeed in Birmingham. My regular team are fab, so I'm hoping that bodes well, given that last time (another hospital) I had precisely no pre-con care.


----------



## rachelha (Aug 11, 2011)

I was seen every couple of months by a dsn until my control was good enough to start trying for a baby.  My hba1c was done every couple of months too.


----------

